# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zo zorg je voor een gezonde spieropbouw!

## FRANCOIS580

Op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier extra spiermassa opbouwen is niet alleen belangrijk voor topsporters, maar voor iedereen die begaan is met zijn gewicht en gezond wil afslanken. Maar op een gezonde manier extra spieren opbouwen, hoe doe je dat?

Op een gezonde en dus verantwoorde manier extra spiermassa opbouwen heeft uiteraard veel te maken met de hoeveelheid voedsel die je dagelijks naar binnen werkt. Streef je meer spieren na dan moet je meer eten dan je lichaam écht nodig heeft. Wil je meer spieren aanmaken dan heeft je lichaam daarvoor uiteraard ook extra energie nodig, en die extra energie haal je alleen door meer te eten. Extra spiermassa kweken is echter geen synoniem van vet en dus ongezond eten, integendeel. Op een gezonde manier extra spiermassa aankweken doe je zeker niet door dagelijks fastfood te eten.

*Een gezonde voeding voor het opbouwen van extra spiermassa bestaat uit:*

• *Essentiële eiwitten:* zijn onmisbaar voor gezonde spieren. Deze gezonde eiwitten haal je uitsluitend uit je voeding en niet uit allerlei shakes. Voeding rijk aan gezonde eiwitten zijn alle sojaproducten, vlees, vis, eieren, bonen, peulvruchten, noten, paddenstoelen, kaas, yoghurt en kwark.

• *Koolhydraten*: bezorgen je extra energie, zorgen voor een stabiele bloedsuikerspiegel waardoor je tijdens je inspanningen niet door een dikwijls fataal hongergevoel wordt overvallen. Groenten, alle volkoren producten, zilvervliesrijst, aardappelen en havermout zijn de belangrijkste bronnen van deze koolhydraten.

• *Onverzadigde vetzuren*: er zijn dus ook gezonde vetten en die heb je nodig voor een gezonde spiermassa en voor het goed functioneren van je lichaam. Zowel enkel- als meervoudige onverzadigde vetzuren zijn gezond. Voeding rijk aan omega 3, 6 en 9 is daarom onmisbaar voor het gezond opbouwen van je spiermassa. Deze gezonde, verzadigde vetten verlagen je.../...

Lees verder...

----------

